# What is your earliest morel find date?



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Just curious what everyones earliest morel finds were
and what makes it an early spot if you know.
Mine was a black morel on April 14th years ago near some white 
ash that were on a south facing slope growing in moss.

*It's getting closer!!*

_thanks_
_mattt_


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

April 9th is the earliest I remember. It was in Newaygo county and there was still a little unmelted snow in the woods. Not much snow but a little bit here and there in some openings. Mixed hardwoods-poplars and scattered pine, mostly even terrain. I'd say 10 or 15 years ago.
Think we only found 4 or 5 that day, probably missed as many :16suspect . You know how that goes...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

mine is 4-27-07, a small gray. i have never found a black. i am from NE Ohio. the area was mostly ash and a few elms. this was not a "dead elm" morel. my first ever morel find was in 2005, so i dont have many years of experience.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

First week in April in Allegan County also on a south facing slope. I don't remember the date. There is a cool site that is a progression map that is kinda cool, if I can find it I'll post it.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I think the earliest I have found them was the first week of April. I remember they were very tiny.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

At my cottage in Southeast Michigan I found my earliest the first week of April. They too were on the southern slope of a bank along a river under some mature elms.

In Washington state I found my first ones last year the last week of March. In fact, out here all three years the first week of April brings out the big yellows.

Marc


----------



## Henpicker (May 20, 2008)

SKUNK said:


> First week in April in Allegan County also on a south facing slope. I don't remember the date. There is a cool site that is a progression map that is kinda cool, if I can find it I'll post it.


http://morelmushroomhunting.com/fullspeed.htm Is the site that yer looking for. They should start finding them in Georgia by the end of the month. Let the fun begin.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I love hunting alot of other shrooms, but morels for me the earliest I've found them was the first week of May. Most of my spots down here are yellows and thats when they bloom. Would love to find a black down here sooner though.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

April 13th, small black morel near big tooth aspens.
was in moss on top of a hill in OC.

*Is it time yet?*


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

For me it was in the spring of 2003....those that recall that was an absolute banner year for morels...I found two small blacks about 10 feet away from a snowpile in my front yard in Ossinekke!! For the next two weeks I had over 300 blacks pop up...when they were dont, the blacks in the "woods" were just starting!!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I found this the other day which I thought was interesting.
Along the same lines from Michigan Sportsman 2001 archives.

http://www.icefishingmichigan.com/forum/printthread.php?t=5502&pp=40

The earliest date I've ever read mentioned for Michigan black morels
was on March 27th.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Michigan Mike said:


> I found this the other day which I thought was interesting.
> Along the same lines from Michigan Sportsman 2001 archives.
> 
> http://www.icefishingmichigan.com/forum/printthread.php?t=5502&pp=40
> ...


My folks found just a few in the end of March in Allegan. Do not remember the date or year but was probably 10-12 years ago... FWIW.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Oldgrandman said:


> My folks found just a few in the end of March in Allegan. Do not remember the date or year but was probably 10-12 years ago... FWIW.


 
Cool OGM
Possibly less than 30 days until the first Michigan Morels will be found!

Mike


----------



## kenosabe (Jan 31, 2008)

About 7-8 years ago my dad bet me I would'nt find any it was too early it was april 5th in newaygo county. just about the time I was ready to leave I stopped to relieve my morning coffee and there stood 3 blacks about the size of pencil erasers.


----------

